# Any indoor waterparks close to Ottawa, Montreal or Quebec city?



## riu girl

We are thinking about going to Quebec city for a week next May and would like to add two extra nights at an indoor waterpark on the way home.  We are looking for something like Great Wolf.  I googled to look for indoor waterparks closeby Ottawa, Montreal or Quebec City and can't seem to find any.

Any suggestions would be really great.

Thank you


----------



## glendalais

Tourisme Québec maintains a full listing of water parks across the province. You can view their list here:

http://www.bonjourquebec.com/qc-en/attractions-directory/water-park/

For reference, the Montérégie and Laurentides regions are nearest to Montreal, and the Outaouais region is nearest to Gatineau and Ottawa.


----------



## ccudmore

Here in Ottawa there's one or two hotels with an indoor water slide, but that's it.


----------



## KerriMc

There is Calypson Park which is an indoor water park.  It is 20 minutes from Ottawa (and 75 minutes from Montreal according to the website).  My aunt and uncle took their grandchildren (they are their daycare) all throughout the summer season as they bought season's passes.  They drive from Cornwall and it took them about a half hour or so.  They LOVED it!  They always took a picnic basket as food is typical fast food variety and of course pricey - as all waterparks are! lol

Here is a link for it ... http://www.calypsopark.com/ .

Hope that helps


----------



## highland3

KerriMc said:


> There is Calypson Park which is an indoor water park.  It is 20 minutes from Ottawa (and 75 minutes from Montreal according to the website).  My aunt and uncle took their grandchildren (they are their daycare) all throughout the summer season as they bought season's passes.  They drive from Cornwall and it took them about a half hour or so.  They LOVED it!  They always took a picnic basket as food is typical fast food variety and of course pricey - as all waterparks are! lol
> 
> Here is a link for it ... http://www.calypsopark.com/ .
> 
> Hope that helps



Indoor?  I'm pretty sure Calypso is an outdoor park only.  It would be even better under a nice big dome for the winter!


----------



## KerriMc

Ahhh ... I don't know!  I suppose maybe it isn't since it is closed for the season   Just a wee brain fart ... sorry I thought I was helping - apparently not  !!!

Disregard!!!


----------



## magickingdommommy

There is a public indoor water park in Lasalle (just south of Montreal) It has slides, pools and fountains.  It's not as big a Great Wolf Lodge but very cheap (about $3.50/ person)

www.aquadome-lasalle.com

There is also a hotel in Ottawa with a water slide & wave pool - small but fun. I believe it's a travelodge


----------



## weewuvvdisney

glendalais said:


> Tourisme Québec maintains a full listing of water parks across the province. You can view their list here:
> 
> http://www.bonjourquebec.com/qc-en/attractions-directory/water-park/
> 
> For reference, the Montérégie and Laurentides regions are nearest to Montreal, and the Outaouais region is nearest to Gatineau and Ottawa.





Most of the aqua parks on this list are outdoors.   The only one that I know is indoors is the one in St. Saveur.  Bigish pool with one or two small slides - nothing like a big amusement park.  If you are looking for a something like a Disney water park - this is not the place to go.  


Haven't been to the Lasalle Aquadome.  I know that some of the summer camps go there as well as school daycares.


Most of the waterparks around here are open in the summer months only,  opening  up mid to end June and close by the end of August.


Hope you have a great vacation!


----------



## riu girl

thanks for the info. everyone.  I think since we can't tie in an awesome waterpark portion of the trip, we are going to consider Collingwood instead.


----------



## Absimilliard

The closest Great Wolf Lodge style indoor waterpark to Quebec is the Great Escape Lodge in Lake George, NY. Its a 3 hours drive south of Montreal and you need to cross the border into New York state. 

The hotel is themed similarly to Great Wolf Lodge and feature a large playground with water bucket, lazy river, large hot tub, boogie surf simulator, a 4 persons raft slide and 2 tube slides. 

Quebec has a lot of waterparks, but sadly, they are all outdoor.


----------



## mommasita

magickingdommommy said:


> There is a public indoor water park in Lasalle (just south of Montreal) It has slides, pools and fountains.  It's not as big a Great Wolf Lodge but very cheap (about $3.50/ person)
> 
> www.aquadome-lasalle.com
> 
> There is also a hotel in Ottawa with a water slide & wave pool - small but fun. I believe it's a travelodge



My city!!!!! I have never seen that before.

This is a fantastic place. My kids LOVE it, and they are 11 and 14.


----------

